# The Umbrella Academy



## REBerg (Dec 9, 2018)

The first trailer for Netflix’s The Umbrella Academy has finally dropped to Earth 

(Feb. 15)


----------



## svalbard (Feb 23, 2019)

Anyone watching this on Netflix. Just finished episode 1 and might be up for the remainder of the night/early morning watching the full series. Got to say this looks top notch with a great cast. I am loving Klaus.


----------



## ctg (Feb 24, 2019)

Finally. I was thinking when svalbard is going to put up the thread, because I thought for a while I should do it, when I watched the series, but in the same time I didn't wanted you to say "You beat me to it ... again."

This series is very good, IMHO. I'm looking forward to your thoughts.


----------



## svalbard (Feb 24, 2019)

I have finished the first 3 episodes and really like what I am seeing so far.

The way music is used in the show is brilliant and the soundtrack is excellent. The characters are all well written and acted. Netflix's quality is improving all the time. 

The premise is good and I am intrigued how it will work out in the end.


----------



## REBerg (Feb 24, 2019)

Watched the first two episodes. Still on the fence.

By the way...beat you both 
The Umbrella Academy


----------



## Dave (Feb 24, 2019)

I've just watched the first. I wondered if anyone else had. I'll merge the two threads.


----------



## ctg (Feb 25, 2019)

If you like the Snowpiercer or the Preacher, you will like this, but I have to warn you that in places it's weird.


----------



## Anthoney (Feb 25, 2019)

I liked it.  It started a little slow.  It also took a little time for me to settle into the weirdness.  Once I did, I enjoyed it.  The teleporter (#5) and the dead speaker (dude from Misfits) were my favorites.


----------



## REBerg (Feb 25, 2019)

ctg said:


> If you like the Snowpiercer or the Preacher, you will like this, but I have to warn you that in places it's weird.


The merry music that accompanies scenes of mayhem does remind me of _Preacher_ and _Kick-Ass_.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 25, 2019)

Not seen any of it yet so wary of spoilers, but really want to watch it. From what I've seen of the trailers it does kinda look like Robert Sheehan (Misfits) is playing Nathan again. Good to see Tom Hopper too.


----------



## AnnWanges (Feb 26, 2019)

A friend was recommending this series so badly, so I'm gonna start watching it today, hope it's as good as he says.


----------



## ctg (Feb 26, 2019)

AnnWanges said:


> A friend was recommending this series so badly, so I'm gonna start watching it today, hope it's as good as he says.



What your friend has been saying about it?


----------



## ctg (Feb 27, 2019)

Wow









> In its opening week The Umbrella Academy was the biggest digital show in the US! According to Parrot Analytics, a data analytics firm who believe they offer the most accurate measure of demand for TV worldwide, demand for The Umbrella Academy grew exponentially over opening the weekend, as shown in this chart, which compares The Umbrella Academy to the rest of the current top 10.


 Umbrella Academy Currently Biggest Digital Series in the U.S. :: Blog :: Dark Horse Comics


----------



## Mouse (Mar 31, 2019)

Really enjoying this. Adore RS's character, Klaus but as I said earlier, he's a tad Nathan-y (Misfits).


----------



## Mr Orange (Apr 2, 2019)

I thought this series was great - all good characters, good storyline and production. music was spot on too


----------



## Anthoney (Apr 2, 2019)

I like the weird dance scene.  At first I wasn't sure but I've watched it again and decided I liked it.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 28, 2019)

Oh my days. Just seen the last ep. Freaking love Klaus, exactly my sort of character. Me and my partner are pretty good at not binge watching but we just binged the last three eps of this.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 29, 2019)

Just one question - how come Five doesn't have a name? If Grace named them and she doesn't appear on the scene until they're four years old... Five didn't leave them until he was older than that, so he should have a name, right?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Apr 29, 2019)

My kids love it, especially Klaus.


----------



## ctg (Apr 29, 2019)

Mouse said:


> Five didn't leave them until he was older than that, so he should have a name, right?



Yeah, he should. All I can think is that the writers made a decision to not give him real name. In the comics he is known as The Boy or Five.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 29, 2019)

I've now read this from Gerard Way: “Diego is on a journey of his own,” Way says. “Diego had to leave the house so he could be Diego and not just ‘Number 2.’ And the only place being Number One got Luther at the end of the day was living alone on the moon. Maybe they’ll learn the numbers don’t matter, as Five did, which is why I feel he embraced his number as a name instead of a rank, and rejected an actual name (which I hope we see one day!).”


----------



## ctg (Jul 9, 2020)

Superpowered siblings time travel to save the world in Umbrella Academy S2 trailer
					

Same weird family. New weird problems. And maybe the end of the world as we know it.




					arstechnica.com


----------



## Droflet (Jul 9, 2020)

I saw the first season months ago. Loved it and am looking forward to S2.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 9, 2020)

Looks awesome. So many questions. So many weird changes of hairstyle.


----------



## nixie (Jul 13, 2020)

And I've just discovered this, now on episode three. I'm liking  the music and unlike most people its Vanya I'm loving. Klaus needs a good shake


----------



## nixie (Jul 19, 2020)

After watching the whole series, I still like Vanya, Klaus is awesome but my favourite is now Diego.


----------



## ctg (Jul 19, 2020)

nixie said:


> Klaus is awesome but my favourite is now Diego.



Why?


----------



## nixie (Jul 19, 2020)

Something about Diego, he's more than he seems.


----------



## ctg (Jul 23, 2020)

Oopsie


----------



## Anthoney (Jul 31, 2020)

I just finished the second episode of season 2 and it pretty good so far.


----------



## ctg (Aug 1, 2020)

I think this is right sort of stuff for the adults. For teens I'm not sure, but there's many adult themes in there that only comes with mature age. You kind of get them later, while when you're young they might look a bit different. There's a lot to like in the second season, especially as they are not afraid of showing that black lives matter during this time.

It is also interesting that they are showing a different angle to time-travel and living in an alternative time-line. Timeless could have learned from this. Maybe others will. And the thing is, I'm only on third episode. What I don't get is the antagonist, the protectors of the time. What is it for them? What they get out from all of this?


----------



## ctg (Aug 2, 2020)

Holy smoke. What a season. It is even more incredible than at the last time and for a second season, they managed to improve on everything. That's a huge thing to do and not so many achieve it. We have seen it so many times, but this series, incredible. 

For the note, I couldn't hold back tears at the end. The emotions just overwhelmed me completely. All I can is it's amazing and that I don't want to spoil anything. Just watch it.


----------



## Dave (Aug 15, 2020)

ctg said:


> It is also interesting that they are showing a different angle to time-travel and living in an alternative time-line.


I've only seen the first episode of the second season. I hope this is true. The 1960's have become a little overused as a time travel destination. I'm also getting a strong _Back to Future _vibe. Plus being locked in a mental installation knowing the future has been totally done in _Twelve Monkeys_ and in the _Terminator_ franchise. I'm going to watch the rest though.


----------



## ctg (Aug 15, 2020)

Dave said:


> I'm going to watch the rest though.



Keep watching. It's not like the Timeless, nothing like the Twelve Monkeys, and the Terminator... I leave that for you to find out, but I promise you it's not there. This series doesn't copy from others. It does its own thing and frankly the whole TT aspect is ... rather interesting. 

If you think the Agency has similarities to the Twelve Monkeys doomsday cult, you're wrong. The only way you're right about it, if you take the extended version of original Twelve Monkeys movie and use the analogue of that agency to the one in this series. 

In movie wise you could try to find an angle from PK Dicks The Adjustment Bureau, and it could be a match, but only something close to 40 percent match.


----------



## svalbard (Aug 18, 2020)

I am just catching up with this and it is even better than the first season. It has got a great sound track that fits every episode.

Who would have thought matching KISS to a fight scene would be a great idea. That was really cool.


----------



## Dave (Aug 18, 2020)

ctg said:


> you could try to find an angle from PK Dicks The Adjustment Bureau


Yes, episode 2.6 explains much. I see what you mean.


svalbard said:


> it is even better than the first season


The first Season now seems like only an introduction to each number. In this Season we see what they are up against.


----------



## BuriedAlien (Aug 19, 2020)

Seen the whole thing to date. I watch it for a single, and perhaps stupid reason. I just like seeing that little snit, Five in action. He strongly reminds me of…uh…ahem, a hard-headed know it all kid I knew who had to be right about everything. Even when he was dead wrong. He got it down pat with that sticking that face out at you. And the confusing stance and body language that said he was either going to tackle you, or run like "hail" so you wouldn't beat the "sheep" out of his snotty "ask."


----------



## nixie (Sep 1, 2020)

Well, even better than the first series. That ending, do we really need to wait another year.


----------



## Narkalui (Sep 6, 2020)

Wow! Love this. I think Diego matured in series 2, and he suited that new Grunge look. 5 is absolutely my favourite


----------



## Mouse (Sep 8, 2020)

SPOILERS AHEAD.

Just finished series two last night. I'm a bit surprised by the replies here because I thought it was nowhere near the level of the first series. Nowhere near. I'm a huge Umbrella Academy fan - I've seen the first series more than once, so maybe I'm a bit more critical? But... yeah. I just kinda felt a bit disappointed throughout. The only improvements were Diego and Alison. Luther was reduced to a comedy bit character. Klaus lost any depth. Five was Five still. And Vanya... erm... I don't know what she's like in the comics but it seems now that she's _too_ powerful and I hate that in a character and also, random lesbianism. Is she a lesbian in the comics or have they just done that because Ellen Page is gay? I didn't care for any of the Sissy/Harlan stuff - Vanya can bring people back to life and give them powers. Ok. Eye roll.

I liked Lila. Apart from the stupid power reveal, I feel like that was an anti climax. They were just setting up for a Lila versus the entire Umbrella Academy and it doesn't happen. We don't get to see Lila versus Klaus even. Rubbish.

And Ben. Where do I start? I love Ben. I was pleased with him during this series except, he's gone now, or I guess that Ben version/actor is. I thought him being able to posess Klaus was part of Klaus's ability but then, Ben posesses Vanya. Didn't make sense to me. Would've made more sense if they'd shown that it was Klaus enabling Ben to do that. Also, so Klaus can only talk to/call upon the dead who haven't "gone towards the light"... so all those dead soldiers we see him with at the very start of this season have never fully passed over? Those two dead cowboys or whatever they were who caught him, have never 'walked towards the light'? Come on. No.

Which brings me to the very beginning of the season where they're all together fighting the Russians before the nukes come and they're all really working as a team and in control of their powers... Who managed to calm Vanya down enough after she'd blown everything up? Not Ben, obviously, because he was there. Obviously nobody had stopped her from blowing sh*t up because the nukes were coming, but she was fully in control of herself and her powers when we see her at the start, so, what, somebody must've talked her into calming down I guess.

Another thing, at Ben's funeral Five isn't there. So why hasn't Five ever shown any surprise at Ben being dead?

Also, the Swedes were ok but nowhere near Hazel and Cha Cha's level. And the music wasn't as good this series, the fight scenes weren't as good, the cinematography even wasn't as good! None of it felt as dynamic. 

Just disappointing, really. Not to say I didn't enjoy it, because I did. I just had huge expectations and they weren't met.

And! Fart jokes. Urgh. Go away with that.


----------



## BT Jones (Nov 11, 2020)

Wasn't sure if there was a thread for this one.  Just finished watching the end of season 1 last night.  I probably shouldn't be posting at all as this seems to be a thread for fans of the show, but I have to say season 1 was a steady decline from a rather quirky and interesting premise to pure nonsense by the end.

I get that its a graphic novel and is supposed to be a bit out there.  It just didn't know what it wanted to be.  For every fun scene when they crank up the pop music and just go full oddball (the bowling alley), there is so much stuff that is supposed to be straight-faced that you just can't take seriously, particularly all the stuff about time travel.

It did have some great moments, like the weird dance montage scene, and some of the action scenes were good.  Also, the supremely underrated Robert Sheehan was always worth watching.

But the last 3 or 4 episodes were a real chore to get through for me.  There were just some very strange plot choices, ying-yanging character motivations, and just not enough consistency in tone to be able to take the serious stuff seriously and laugh at the funny stuff.  I know it was left on a cliffhanger but I definitely won't be watching series 2.

As I said, probably shouldn't post this as I guess naysayers are probably not welcome.  On the flipside (as the US election has shown us), different points of view should probably be embraced now more than ever.

I'll say this for it; at least we finished the series.  I couldn't finish Doom Patrol, which we started watching on the same day.  DP seemed to have the most potential and was out there and wackier.  But then it became clear it was a one-trick pony and just kept trying to outdo itself with WTF moments and swear-heavy expressions of incredulity.

Anyway, apologies for my pooh-poohing.  I probably just need to accept that shows like this are not for me.  From the list of shows on @ctg's analytical graph, I've only seen three (Umbrella, Stranger Things and Handmaid's Tale).


----------



## Droflet (Nov 12, 2020)

BT, you could try the Expanse and his dark materials. Worth a try I suppose.


----------



## nixie (May 17, 2022)

Season three airs 22nd June








						The Umbrella Academy season 3: Everything you need to know
					

There's a new superhero family in town...




					www.digitalspy.com


----------



## ctg (May 20, 2022)




----------



## ctg (Jun 24, 2022)

I've watched the first three of the third season and I have to say that they've kind of nailed the TT aspect, and even though the episodes has again got me thinking about parallel worlds, and the multiverse, it isn't the case. 

Instead, the series leans heavily in the uniworld theory and the fact that the timelines branches. So, in this series, it's as if it is with Marty McFly and his inability to really make the TT work as it supposed to. What I mean is that the "traveller" has to only be "a tourist" and not affect anything, because as soon as you do, you'll create changes. And in this case, all the c*ckups in the past to deal with the second apocalypse, led the Father to adapt different babies. Thus the Sparrow Academy was born instead of the dysfunctional Umbrella one.

Thing is, I like our anti-heroes, and even though they are all superpowered, they're weird enough to be you and me. They are not YA's, but they are not matured ones either. They are almost normal people trying to get on in the very abnormal situations, most that are their own doing. And I love that none of them are really aware of how goofy they'll make their situation to be. But it's that goofiness that I like, because without it, this would be a very dark series. An apocalyptic one. 

The strange thing is that for some reason I get the Preacher wipes. I cannot put my finger on which ones are causing it, but in the third season, "the apocalypse in the basement" isn't the only threat. It's the fact that they are in the middle of a very well written grandfather paradox, and it's threatening their existence. And it's all thanks to their own doing, as you might have remembered, they clashed in the past with the Agency and thus kind of lost the ability to TT.

Maybe that's why it feels so much like the Preacher as a lot of situations in that series were their own doing.


----------



## nixie (Jun 24, 2022)

I decided to watch the first episode season 3 last night. Feeling tired today after watching seven of them.

I forgot how much this series makes me laugh, liked how smoothly Vanya's transition to Viktor went.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 28, 2022)

Ok so I've seen the first five eps. Spoilers follow.

Klaus is Nathan (who Robert Sheehan plays in Misfits). They're the same character. I said before that they were almost the same (they could both see dead people) but now that Klaus can't die, they're exactly the same. Even the personality is basically the same. Anyway, I think that's kinda cool. BUUUUT... in series one at the first apocalypse when Five finds all his dead siblings, Klaus shouldn't have been dead then. Is that a cock-up from the writers? Or is there gonna be an elderly alternate-verse Klaus somewhere? (Was Klaus there in that scene when Five finds them all dead? I think I remember seeing him... I know Five finds the eyeball in Luther's hand). I find Klaus the most frustrating because his character was done so well in the first series but then in the second, and now still in this (though the immortal thing must surely have a pay-off) I feel like he's been reduced to comedy only. In series one he was completely tortured and took drugs and whatnot to escape the spirits and we're five eps in now and haven't seen him use his powers once, there's been no spirits following him round. Nothing. Luther seems to be comedy only as well (he's _so_ stupid) and nope, Alison almost raping him? Not a fan of that. Also, if Harlan killed all their mothers, why didn't he kill Ben's? Didn't Victor say 'seven women'? Wouldn't that include Ben's mother? Or did I mis-hear that bit (possible)? Anyway, five eps left to go so will see what happens. Enjoying it, despite minor quibbles.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 7, 2022)

Ok I've just finished series three now, anyone else?

I enjoyed it but...



Spoiler



What was the flippity flipping point of Reginald training Klaus only to push him out to get Kugelblitzed? Literally no sense.


----------



## ctg (Jul 7, 2022)

Spoiler






Mouse said:


> What was the flippity flipping point of Reginald training Klaus only to push him out to get Kugelblitzed? Literally no sense.



Klaus is the strongest one. He's an immortal that can cross the cap to the underworld and bring back who he wants. That makes him Jesus level superperson. I'm not going to say he's a hero, but he's certainly a saviour. And I saw him in that light. 

I didn't write my post, with a pic of him posing on the highway, because it would have spoiled the whole thing. I also started suspecting that the Father was something else around the halfway.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 7, 2022)

ctg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I get that. 



Spoiler



What I'm saying is there was literally _no_ point in Reginald bothering to train Klaus only to then shut him out of the corridor. Why did Reginald waste his time doing that, only to not even want Klaus along with the rest of them - which incidentally must mean that he would've been willing to screw over Allison as she would've had to have taken Klaus's place.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Jul 7, 2022)

3 episodes to go...


----------



## ctg (Jul 7, 2022)

Spoiler






Mouse said:


> What I'm saying is there was literally _no_ point in Reginald bothering to train Klaus only to then shut him out of the corridor. Why did Reginald waste his time doing that, only to not even want Klaus along with the rest of them - which incidentally must mean that he would've been willing to screw over Allison as she would've had to have taken Klaus's place.


I think the Raven's had noticed father's odd behaviour and that's why they had put him under chemicals. Klaus, bless his socks, happened to scene and saw a fellow addict. But because of his saviour complex, he took Reg off the chems, and for the Father training him was part of the healing process. Plus he had not ever met a person with his abilities, so it was a first. 

But he realized too late that Klaus was going to hamper his plans, because there was nothing he could do to kill him. Therefore, he would have been there to stop him, when they went to fiddle with the god machine. In a theory, they proved with that move that their universe is a holographic, but they never showed the God as the main operator. Also that their underworld is just one place. 

Klaus hacked that and proved that he can cross the dead barrier. And do more. So in a way, it would have been better if Father had stayed under chemicals. Now, they'll have another holographic universe to deal with, and for them, it would have been impossible to understand how to program a new reality.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Jul 10, 2022)

Mouse said:


> Ok so I've seen the first five eps. Spoilers follow.
> 
> Klaus is Nathan (who Robert Sheehan plays in Misfits). They're the same character. I said before that they were almost the same (they could both see dead people) but now that Klaus can't die, they're exactly the same. Even the personality is basically the same. Anyway, I think that's kinda cool. BUUUUT... in series one at the first apocalypse when Five finds all his dead siblings, Klaus shouldn't have been dead then. Is that a cock-up from the writers? Or is there gonna be an elderly alternate-verse Klaus somewhere? (Was Klaus there in that scene when Five finds them all dead? I think I remember seeing him... I know Five finds the eyeball in Luther's hand). I find Klaus the most frustrating because his character was done so well in the first series but then in the second, and now still in this (though the immortal thing must surely have a pay-off) I feel like he's been reduced to comedy only. In series one he was completely tortured and took drugs and whatnot to escape the spirits and we're five eps in now and haven't seen him use his powers once, there's been no spirits following him round. Nothing. Luther seems to be comedy only as well (he's _so_ stupid) and nope, Alison almost raping him? Not a fan of that. Also, if Harlan killed all their mothers, why didn't he kill Ben's? Didn't Victor say 'seven women'? Wouldn't that include Ben's mother? Or did I mis-hear that bit (possible)? Anyway, five eps left to go so will see what happens. Enjoying it, despite minor quibbles.





Spoiler



I have still 2 episodes to go, so maybe this will be answered somehow in the final episodes. But, "if Harlan killed all their mothers, why didn't he kill Ben's? Didn't Victor say 'seven women'? Wouldn't that include Ben's mother?" not just Ben but also the mothers of all the other Sparrow Academy members. Harlan killed all (43?) women who 'unexpected'(ly) gave birth on 1st October 1989, which therefor must include the mothers of both Umbrella and Sparrow Academy members.
So far I don't really enjoy season 3. It's a bit chaotic and the characters seem somewhat untrue to their character. Especially Allison. On the other hand, no one has noticed (or commented) om the steering wheels being on the wrong side of their cars. So, there's more going on than 'just' another apocalypse. another universe?


----------



## Mouse (Jul 10, 2022)

Oh really? I thought he just said seven, not 43. Makes no sense then.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Jul 10, 2022)

I just checked. He killed 27. Which leaves enough mothers out of the 43 for the Sparrow Academy.
Still, there were so many unexplained, senseless and weird things going on that season three totally ruined it for me.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 11, 2022)

Random, I don't get it then.


----------



## Dave (Jul 28, 2022)

I've almost finished season 3. I thought it is better paced because the larger ensemble cast of characters makes for much more going on (I thought season two was slow), however - 





Elckerlyc said:


> there were so many unexplained, senseless and weird things going on, that season three totally ruined it for me.


 - I can see that could be so too.

Also -





Mouse said:


> Spoilers follow.


 - I have to agree with those nitpicks (never seen Misfits so I wouldn't know that) and have to agree with Elckerlyc's other dislikes. I didn't catch the steering wheels thing. Very odd that they don't explain things.


----------

